# UML Diagramm erstellen



## Kirby.exe (14. Jul 2020)

Alsoo wir sollen ein UML Diagramm erstellen und ich bin ehrlich gesagt mehr als verwirrt, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll xD

Hier ist die Aufgabenstellung:



Hier ist das "Grundgerüst": 




Hier ist mein Ansatz bis jetzt:



Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für jede Hilfe


----------



## Kirby.exe (14. Jul 2020)

Sooo ich habe es etwas geupdatet, but idk ob das so ganz richtig ist


----------



## Kirby.exe (14. Jul 2020)

Hatte die Setter vergessen:


----------



## temi (14. Jul 2020)

Die erste Aufgabe verlangt doch erst mal nur die einzelnen Klassen zu modellieren.

Erst in Aufgabe 3 kommt das Klassendiagramm (ohne Attribute und Methoden) dazu.


----------



## Kirby.exe (14. Jul 2020)

Das hatte ich dann auch gemerkt, jedoch ist es einfacher am ende alles auseinander zu brechen, wenn man ein fertiges UML Diagramm hat xD


----------



## temi (14. Jul 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Das hatte ich dann auch gemerkt, jedoch ist es einfacher am ende alles auseinander zu brechen, wenn man ein fertiges UML Diagramm hat xD


Mancher tut sich vielleicht leichter damit, erst einzelne Klassen zu identifizieren und zu modellieren und erst danach zu schauen, an welcher Stelle sie in das Diagramm passen.

Darum würde ich schon damit anfangen aus dem Aufgabentext die einzelnen Klassen zu isolieren, die hier gemeint sein könnten.


----------



## Kirby.exe (14. Jul 2020)

Oke dann werde ich das mal tuen


----------



## temi (14. Jul 2020)

Es ist ja so, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, das gegebene Problem zu lösen, auch unter Umständen mit sehr fein granularen Klassen. Du könntest ja z.B. auch eine Klasse "Telefonnummer" vorsehen. Aus diesen vielen möglichen Lösungen ist die eine gesucht, die am Ende in das gegebenen Klassendiagramm passt.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jul 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Hatte die Setter vergessen:


Attribute in Patient private und Methoden public.


----------

